# 24h de la Sarthe



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2011)

Es ist wieder soweit. Am kommenden Samstag und Sonntag (28.05. - 29.05.2011) startet www.sim-racing.info das 24 Stunden Rennen "24h de la Sarthe" (ursprünglich 24h LeMans).
Das Rennen wird auf www.simrace.tv live über die vollen 24 Stunden mit Livekommentatoren per Stream übertragen.

Alle Infos auf: SIM-RACING.INFO: 24H de la Sarthe 2011: News
Livestream: Simrace.TV: News

Viel Spaß beim zusehen.

Achso, gefahren wird mit rFactor. Mod ist der Endurance Mod samt ServicePack 1. Strecke: 24h de la Sarthe

Ich werde übrigends als Fahrer im Team ACE-Racing einen Ferrari F430 pilotieren.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Mai 2011)

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß und Erfolg


werde mal reinschauen


----------



## Jor-El (23. Mai 2011)

Da drück ich doch auch mal ganz fest die Daumen. 
Da du ja aktiv an Renn-Events teil nimmst, hast vllt. nen Tipp für einen Online-Einsteiger bezüglich einer Liga bzw. Community um Erfahrungen zu sammeln?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2011)

Na dann gute Reise und viel Glück, mach aber nicht so viel putt


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2011)

Wir werden es versuchen. Hatten ja 2 Monate Testzeit. Mal sehen ob wir durchkommen. 
Mitmachen und Durchfahren. Genau wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2011)

Für mich müßte es schon die Nordschleife sein, und dann mit alten Klassikern. Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Mai 2011)

Werd ich mir angucken, find sowas einfach nur respektabel zu sehen wenn Leute in so Spielen wie rFactor und co in perfektion in Ligen unso fahren


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2011)

Wir (ACE-Racing) arbeiten zur Zeit an einer History Challenge. F1 Rennen fahren mit Oltimer F1 Wagen (1950-2000).
Mehr Infos dazu: Infos
Highlights vom 24h Rennen 2009: Video von Simrace.tv


----------



## steffen0278 (27. Mai 2011)

Unsere Fahrzeuge sind fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute um 20.00 Uhr gehts los mit der 3stündigen Qualyfikation. Zu sehen live auf Simrace.tv


----------



## Jor-El (27. Mai 2011)

Na schick.
Muss heute zwar erst mal zum Bowling aber eine Std. sollte ich noch mitbekommen.
Viel Glück und Grip wünsch ich deinem Team.


----------



## norse (27. Mai 2011)

bin grad echt zu "faul" mich da durchzuklicken um an die infos zu kommen, kannst noch bißchen was dazu erzählen?

Regeln bezüglich rammen, ausweichen etc?
Weißt evtl wie viele teams angemeldet sind? wieviele Fahrzeuge fahren denn gleichzeitig?

 schaus mir auf jedenfall mal an und wünsche euch viel erfolg!


----------



## steffen0278 (27. Mai 2011)

Mit den Regeln würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen. 
Dafür jetzt der direkte Link zu den Regeln: Regeln

Das mit dem Rammen sollte sich bei einem solchen Event eh erledigt haben. Dafür wird das Fahrerfeld durch Test- und Qualyrennen genug aussortiert. Außerdem besteht ein Gentlement Agreement in jedem teilnehmenden Team und Liga.

Es werden 40 Teams am Start sein. Dazu noch die 3 PaceCars + die Übertragungswagen von Simrac.tv. Also ca 45 Wagen werden auf dem Server sein.

Die 40 Teams setzen sich zusammen aus:

13 GT 1 Teams (Corvette C6R, Aston Martin DB9)
13 GT 2 Teams (Ferrari F430, Porsche 997 RSR, Panoz)
14 LMP1 Teams (Audi R15, Peugeot 908 HDi FAB...)




Replay vom Qualy: Qualy


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Mai 2011)

So, langsam wird die Anspannung größer. Zur Zeit laufen im Stream die Teamvideos. Um 14:30 Uhr gibts dann mit allen Fahrern das Briefing. Um 15 Uhr gibts letzte Vorbereitungen auf das Rennen (Setup nochmal überprüfen, Server prüfen (Lags)). Start ist dann um 16 Uhr. Ich werd erst gegen 22:35 Uhr ins Lenkrad greifen.

Qualyergebnisse gibts hier: Qualyergebnisse


----------



## norse (28. Mai 2011)

dankeshcön!

ist derzeit richtig interessant und aufregend geworden! bis zum re-start wars etwas nunja und der restart ansich war nicht so toll fand ich, aber ist jetzt richtig super, dass ist mal echter motorsport  schau ejtzt schon 4 stunden zu.

ein dickes lob an die kommentatoren! super was die da machn, man merkt die haben ienfahc ahnung, ist wie bei nem richtigne rennen  

dann viel erfolg beim rennen weiterhin: ) und kein disconnect =/


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich werd den Ferrari um ca 21 Uhr übernehmen.


----------



## norse (28. Mai 2011)

alles klar  bin auf jedenfall dabei! 

ist richtig geil kanns grad jedem nur empfehlen  richtig spannend teilweise


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Macht schon was her, man hat das Gefühl man würde ein reales Rennen betrachten.

Ich glaube das ich nach einer Stunde Krämpfe in den Händen hätte da ich nur per Maus und Tastatur zocke ( fahre ). Um dort einigermassen mithalten zu können ist wohl ein Lenkrad Pflicht


----------



## norse (28. Mai 2011)

mh...diese restarts sind iregendwie...nunja
so wirklcih scheitn das noch nciht zu klappen und der deutsche livestream hat auch so seine probleme.
aber dafür isses ja kostenlos


----------



## Jor-El (28. Mai 2011)

Jo, momentan stockt es. Es soll wohl Connect Probleme geben. Hoffentlich gehts bald weiter. Bisher echt spannend. 
Nebenher wird halt die Zeit genutzt um den Endurance Mod von ultra-langsamen Servern zu saugen.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Mai 2011)

Bei mir gabts Probleme mit rFactor. Hatte reihenweise Runtime Errors beim joinen auf dem Rennserver. Auf dem Trainingsserver gabts keine Probleme. Habe jetzt eine komplette neue rFactor Install gemacht und den Mod drauf gemacht. Kollege Alex Sturm ist für mich eingesprungen und fährt sein 3 Stunden Stint bis ca 2 Uhr. Ich bin auf StandBy falls er müde wird. 
Restarts soll es nur noch nach der Nacht geben. Danach gibts keine mehr. Wer danach raus ist, ist raus. Hoffentlich hält mein rFactor. 

Wer alles auf einem Blick haben will (Livestream, Livetiming) geht auf unsere Teamseite. 

Ace-Racing Hompage


----------



## norse (29. Mai 2011)

oh man..das ist mehr als ärgerlich >.< hab das acuh shcon mit bekommen mit den fehlern, selbst der livestream hatte schon 2 mal diesesn runtime error... das sollten die definitiv was machen =/

Platz 7 derzeit ist doch gut! Macht weiter so  spannendes rennen und der letzte restart...das wird was jetzt  hoffentlich bleiben alle drinn.


----------



## Astrong (29. Mai 2011)

ich oute mich mal sehr stark und frage mich:

-wie heißt denn überhaupt dieses Game^^?

-wie funktioniert das denn auch mit der Fahrer übernahme? Sitzt ihre alle in einem großen LAN-Party Raum oder wie läuft das?


----------



## norse (29. Mai 2011)

das spiel heißt rfactor  steht im ersten post 


@steffen0278 oh man, schade das dein team raus ist, was ist denn passiert? wieder dieser runtime error?


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Mai 2011)

Unser LMP Team ist raus. GT1 und GT2 sind noch drin. Bin heute Nacht von 1:30 - 4:30 Uhr und heute früh von 06:00 - 7:45 Uhr gefahren.
Das LMP Team unterstützt uns jetzt mit ihren Fahrern. So langsam kommt bei allen die Müdigkeit. Habe selbst nur von 4:45 Uhr bis 5:45 Uhr geschlafen. Mal sehen wann ich wieder dran bin.

Wir sitzen nicht im selben raum. Wir sind Österreicher und Deutsche. Fahrerwechsel ist eine Prozedur die man lernen und üben muß. Entweder über Tasten oder übers Boxenmenue.
Das zu erklären würde aber zu lange dauern. Dafür muß man vorm Rechner sitzen.

Die LMPs werden langsam immer rabiater beim Überrunden. Muß mal mit dem Admin reden.


----------



## norse (29. Mai 2011)

okay, dann gehts ja noch, trotzdem schade ums LMP.

Der limestream spackt derzeit auch ziehmlich >.< bin froh wenner mal 10 minuten geht..

ja hab ich auhc gesehen, am Anfang wars ganz gut aber manche aktionen sind echt fragwürdig, gibt halt ein paar sachen die man beim nächsten event verbessern sollte.


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Mai 2011)

Das wars. GT2 Team jetzt auch durch ein Bug vom Spiel raus. Schade, dafür kann ich mich jetzt ne Runde aufs Ohr hauen. 

Einzig unser GT1 Aston Martin DBR9 ist noch drin. Na mal schauen.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2011)

Schade. hätte gern ma reingeschaut. Livestream funzt aber nicht...


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Mai 2011)

Doch jetzt geht er wieder. Mal sehen obs der GT1 bis ins Ziel schafft.


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein dass du als Fahrer für das GTR4U Team im Stream benannt wurdest?
Hab sonst keinen anderen Steffen entdecken können.
Drücke dem DBR9 weiter die Daumen. Derzeit Platz 10.


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Mai 2011)

Gibt noch ein Steffen. Steffen Materna Team GTR4U


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2011)

Ach Mist, dann hab ich dich tatsächlich verpasst. 

Dann halt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2011)

Du hast einen netten Button unter deinem Post, das steht sogar "Bearbeiten" drauf...


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Mai 2011)

Das war das letzte 24h Rennen von Sim-Racing.de. Haben das von 2007-2011 veranstaltet. Aber ob ich mir den Stress noch ein 3. Mal antuen werde weis ich nicht. Werde mich dann auf die 6 und 12 Stunden Rennen stürzten. Aber es kommt aufs Team drauf an. Schauen wir mal. 

Vor allem freu ich mich, ein paar Leuten mein Hobby mal gezeigt zu haben. Bei Intresse werde ich das nächste längere Rennen hier bekannt geben. Eventuell habe ich ja bei dem einen oder anderen die Lust aufs Simracen geweckt. Wenn das sein sollte, man sieht sich auf der Strecke.


----------



## norse (29. Mai 2011)

ruhig immer bescheid geben wenn es einen live stream gibt


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2011)

Gratuliere zum 8. Platz in der GT1 Klasse!


----------



## norse (29. Mai 2011)

glückwunsch! war ein tolles rennen  schade um die software probleme aber dennoch wars rihctig nice an zu schauen!


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Juni 2012)

So, jetzt muß ich den mal wieder rauskramen:

Es ist wieder soweit. Samstag ist wieder einmal Start zum 24h de la Sarth (LeMans). Diesmal von www.sim-racing.org

Mein Auto wird der hier sein:
http://www.abload.de/img/ferrariclassic5eja2t99qi.jpg

Weitere Infos zum Ablauf und zum Livestream kann ich bei Bedarf hier wieder posten


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Juni 2012)

15 Uhr ist Rennstart.
Für Interressierte unter euch gibt es hier die ganzen 24 Stunden ein komentierter Livestream: News - Sim-Racing.org | Endurance Multileague Teamracing

Hier unsere Wagen: 

Mein GT2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser LMP1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drückt uns die Daumen. Ich werd hier ab und an mal was posten.

Wer intresse hat auch mal bei sowas dabei zu sein, kann sich bei mir mal melden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Juni 2012)

Viel Glück, Jungs!
Gleich geht's wohl weiter, schau's mir grad' im Livestream an...


----------

